

Snapchat reportedly valued at $10B US - tixocloud
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/snapchat-reportedly-valued-at-10b-us-1.2748438

======
tixocloud
As reported, Snapchat currently has no revenue but 100 million monthly users.
I'm assuming the opportunity here is to somehow extract value from those
users? Data mining? Ads? Behaviour profiling?

What do you guys think?

